# Suggestions on putting a boat crew together.....



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I am putting together a crew for my boat to help offset costs and basically to get more use out of it. I am looking for things that I should be thinking about when throwing this together. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

one thing that ticks me off when splitting cost is, is someone going to cancel at the last minute as the morning of the trip. make sure who you get is going to be there. if they tell you yes then they should be there. no excuses like i stayed out to late or so on.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm assuming you are looking for a more or less permanent arrangement. With that in mind, the two most important traits I would look for in a potential crew memberis personality and reliability. It has to be someone with whom you and the others will get along. Also, as mentioned by *countryjwh*, someone reliable who will show up at the appointed time. Finally, to a lesser extent, fishingand boating experience to supplemnt yours. In other words, if you're interested in big game fishing (billfish/tuna) and you're a novice in that area, it would be nice if someone on your crew had that experience.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go over as many details and situations as you can. Determinewho is the Capt/Boss as there are times a decision has to be made and there is not time for consenus building. Cover the details on cost. Fuel, Ice and Bait or more? What if a buddy drops your $600 Rod and Reel over the side? Trust my I have one at the spur and one near the elbow. Make sure your group wants to run the same type of trip. Cover work load, just in case someone thinks thatsincethey arepaying theydon't any work to do. Good luck, with a little care you will be able to put together a good group and have a blast.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks fellas, yes looking for a more permanent situation. Frankly, I have four good guys in mind and we have talked about it. I hate seeing the boat in the driveway and not in the water. So we have talked about an all encompassing crew that would share all costs and then anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd contact the "recess" boys. Every time they post a trip report, it seems like they always catch fish and have a good time doing it. Any of them could probably give you some good pointers.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *weatherman (12/16/2008)*anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.


that opens a whole new can of worms for the obvious reasons, but if you decide to go that route good luck:letsdrink


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *weatherman (12/16/2008)*anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.
> ...


I agree with Water Hazard...that could really compromise some good relationships. Good luck either way you go.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Misn 1 (12/16/2008)*I'd contact the "recess" boys. Every time they post a trip report, it seems like they always catch fish and have a good time doing it. Any of them could probably give you some good pointers.


I fish with Recess and hooked up with them via this forum.About a year or so ago, Gene posted saying they were looking for 1-2 people to be a part of their crew on a fairly regular basis. I sent a PM explaining a little about me and my situation to them. Gene gave me a call and I went over to his house to meet him and chat about fishing a little bit. He laid down the rules right then and there and to a degree "screened" me. He made it clear that fuel expenses would be split and all fueling would be done the morning of fishing. We all pretty much agree on the amount based on what the plans are for the day. Tim and Gene wouldn't leave the dock w/out bait(and the right bait at that!!), so that was never a concern. I pitch in on drinks and ice or whatever I want to really...no need in being stingy. If I'm gonna buy one drink, then I just buy 12 so that there's always some in the cooler. They made it very clear about drinking rules and I know better than to show up hungover or still drunk...I wouldn't get invited back(not that I would ever actually still be drunk at that time in the morning). Honestly, the night before fishing with them, I know I better get to bed early b/c I've got a long day of serious fishing ahead of me! Everyone is expected to do their part during the trip - washdown, anchor(I despise anchor duty oke ), keep things cleaned, post trip cleanup, etc...or again, you won't get invited back. The key is really to find people you are compatible with.

I probably haven't been as regular as the Recess fellas would like, but somehow they manage to catch fish w/out me...although, I don't know how.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *weatherman (12/16/2008)*......... So we have talked about an all encompassing crew that would share all costs and then anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.


I'll be blunt since you asked. This is an extremely bad and risky proposition you are suggesting. It's one thing for you (the owner) to operate the boat and a completely different matter for you to lend the boat to someone else. Check with your insurance carrier before you go down this route. In case of an accident, the injured party will sue you in addition to the boat operator, even if you're not aboard.Also,I can assure you there will be squabbles concerning the usage of the boat. *My recommendation is for you to operate the boat and have the other guys pay their fair share offuel/bait/ice/drinks, etc. The boat only goes out with you on board.* You as the boat owner should be responsible for thecost of maintaining the boat. Your other choice is to enter into a partnership with the rest of the guys, where all of you are co-owners and share all costs. This will involve getting a new title for the boat. Consult a lawyer and your insurance agent on how to draw up the papers. You have to ensure that your other personal assets are covered in case of a lawsuit.This is the right way of doing what you're are planning to do. Even this can become a problem since now there will be four or five co-owners. *My rule - One boat, one captain*.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> *Orion45 (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *weatherman (12/16/2008)*......... So we have talked about an all encompassing crew that would share all costs and then anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.
> ...


Excellent advise...I hadn't even thought about the potential insurance liability of "loaning" your boat to someone. That is definitely something to consider before agreeing upon.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

After much thought I have nixed that awesome idea, ha ha. Thanks for the ideas and comments, definitly a good intentioned but horrible idea. Looks like I will be putting the boat in the freedom boat club. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

> *weatherman (12/16/2008)*Thanks fellas, yes looking for a more permanent situation. Frankly, I have four good guys in mind and we have talked about it. I hate seeing the boat in the driveway and not in the water. So we have talked about an all encompassing crew that would share all costs and then anyone on the crew could use the boat whenever.


You are asking , no begging for trouble.

One captain, one owner. No exceptions. You will be much better off and alsokeep your friends/crew.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *weatherman (12/17/2008)*After much thought I have nixed that awesome idea, ha ha. Thanks for the ideas and comments, definitly a good intentioned but horrible idea. Looks like I will be putting the boat in the freedom boat club. Any thoughts on that?




I would avoid that. That's not gonna help you come up with a crew either.


----------

